# A bad day to live on Earth - Dinosaurs



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

The latest study about a single massive asteroid wiping out the dinosaurs.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/dinosaurs_impact_dc


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

That would do it!


----------

